# Leave a Legacy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a 5 minute clip that I hope most will view. (It will roll right into another clip so be aware.) There are alot of Ag folks out there that have it really good right now......I hope you fellas that have good grain land appreciate the current times.....it could last for several years or be gone soon. These are very good days for grains.

TV Series

Regards, Mike


----------

